# 49 foot python



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://msnbc.msn.com/Default.aspx?id=3845750&p1=0


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Eats three or four dogs a week?? There must be a China Buffet near by!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Eats three or four dogs a week?? There must be a China Buffet near by!!


 :rollin: :toofunny:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Probaly almost ready to shed it's skin and turn into a politician or some kinda southern duck org. president :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats a lot of boots!


----------

